# My new purse



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A friend of mine makes handbags..
I found this fabric at www.fabric.com

It's done and I can't wait to get it. This is the 4th bag I have had her special make to order for me










Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!!!!!!! I can send you more chicken material that you'll ever need!!!! That is beautiful, it's like a chicken Wang (?) I'm a pocketbook hore. But a Coach pocketbook h. I get $300 coach pocketbooks for under $50 used/like new. Send me your address and I'll send you some fabric that you'll love!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg no way really???I'll pay for the fabric

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If anyone wants a homemade purse her website is www.dzbagshop.com

You pick the fabric and tell her what to make and she will do it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!!!That would be a purse I'd carry,if I carried a purse.Me,I have a chain wallet.I quit carrying a purse when it was stolen 35 yrs ago.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A chain wallet- like a wrist wallet? I have one I love but I can't get all my stuff in it. 

I'm trying to get my handbags all on ebay.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No,a chain wallet like the bikers have.It attaches to my belt loops and goes in my back pocket.If I can't fit it in a pocket,I don't need it.


----------

